# Man On The Moon



## i'myourpal (Sep 5, 2022)

Recently, in a news article Elon Musk wants to get a crew together to go to Mars.
Of course NASA should be forming their own missions to get to Mars.
We here at home aren't making a big deal about it. I don't even think others care about it these days.
We don't care if they miss the planet Mars and land on Pluto.

This is because of our movies that we were expecting this to happen.

But of course, in 1969 the first man and crew got to our moon.
Did this event affect you in a positive cheerful way? What about your friends how do they feel?
What about just people in general were they celebrating or just happy about this event taking place?
What did it feel like to see this event live on tV if you saw it?

Let's see who can answer this.
One last thing the moon is exciting and the moon is boring.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 5, 2022)

I was very young when the moon landings happened, but overall I do enjoy the moon and all its phases. It's beautiful, and I think people should leave it alone.


----------



## i'myourpal (Sep 5, 2022)

Hollow said:


> I was very young when the moon landings happened, but overall I do enjoy the moon and all its phases. It's beautiful, and I think people should leave it alone.


I agree with you on your whole post.  I've been saying here at home it's a waste of money sending those shuttles into space.
Like they show on TV you'll see the rings of the rocket break off because of the fire. Now the metal is just floating around.
The money, metal and fuel should stay on Earth and leave the moon alone.

Your name is hollow. Is that the way they say Hello in Scotland or does it have another meaning?


----------



## Wombat (Sep 5, 2022)

Hollow said:


> , and I think people should leave it alone.



I am not entirely sure that landing people on the moon will make the slightest difference to it


----------



## Hollow (Sep 6, 2022)

i'myourpal said:


> I agree with you on your whole post.  I've been saying here at home it's a waste of money sending those shuttles into space.
> Like they show on TV you'll see the rings of the rocket break off because of the fire. Now the metal is just floating around.
> The money, metal and fuel should stay on Earth and leave the moon alone.
> 
> Your name is hollow. Is that the way they say Hello in Scotland or does it have another meaning?


We say Hello the same way as everyone else....my name comes from a street where I used to live as a child.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 6, 2022)

Wombat said:


> I am not entirely sure that landing people on the moon will make the slightest difference to it


There's rubbish lying on it and space debris. They'll be advertising for litter pickers in space soon, its that bad!


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2022)

Hollow said:


> There's rubbish lying on it and space debris.




One man's rubbish is another man's treasure, it might come in handy later.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2022)

Wombat said:


> One man's rubbish is another man's treasure, it might come in handy later.


Isn't that what hoarders say?


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 8, 2022)

i'myourpal said:


> But of course, in 1969 the first man and crew got to our moon.
> Did this event affect you in a positive cheerful way? What about your friends how do they feel?
> What about just people in general were they celebrating or just happy about this event taking place?
> What did it feel like to see this event live on tV if you saw it?


It did, I was excited and awed by it all.  

However the second time around, all I feel is the sound of money being sucked out of my pockets...


----------



## David777 (Sep 8, 2022)

The Moon landing was the crowning scientific achievement of we Earth monkeys for the post WWII generation.  Given the limited technology in that era, it is an utterly incredible accomplishment that says much about what Man is capable of.  At the time, I watched live while overseas in the USAF and heard the astronauts voices live.  Over the following few years NASA put 12 men on the Moon.  My father was a rep for the company, Hamilton Standard, that made the white rectangular cube backpack and would fly down to Houston and bring the backpacks back to Connecticut. I actually have in my possession a small amount of Moon dust. 

As a very science oriented person, I strongly approve of how science even if it has no immediate monetary or functional societal value is supported by we humans not only here in the USA but also elsewhere. Arguments by latecomers in subsequent generations spewing criticism like its billions in costs should have been spent on the poor and a long list of other things is IMO pathetic.  Likewise towards those in this area that spew similar arguments on current space and science projects.

The fact 1 out of 5 adults have doubts whether any of the Moon landings actually happened or was rather an elaborate hoax says much about how incredibly stupid, ignorant, and gullible so many humans are in this supposedly modern technology era.  On a Bell Curve, they are barely above those in the Flat Earth Society that seriously believe the Earth is FLAT.  No wonder our world is such trouble and our telecom media has been so overrun by manipulative liars that such people willingly believe.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 8, 2022)

I was a teenager and not interested. I remember talking to a friend on the phone, and she cut the conversation short because it was liftoff time or something. I was quite offended!

I'm still not interested. I love astronomy, but I believe humans should leave the moon and other rocks alone.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 17, 2022)

Wombat said:


> I am not entirely sure that landing people on the moon will make the slightest difference to it


I have no problem landing people on the moon, or anywhere else in the universe, my problem is having to pay for it...


----------



## 1955 (Nov 18, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I'm still not interested. I love astronomy, but I believe humans should leave the moon and other rocks alone.


I disagree.  Humans have always been explorers and this is just the next step. Of course we should practice the Prime Directive


Alligatorob said:


> I have no problem landing people on the moon, or anywhere else in the universe, my problem is having to pay for it...


I think we reap the benefits in many ways that people don't understand and that more than makes up for the cost.  NASA's budget is just a small sliver of the pie I think less than 1%.

China & the US are going to the moon because it has helium-3 a potential fuel source for fusion power here on Earth.


----------



## win231 (Nov 18, 2022)

Hollow said:


> I was very young when the moon landings happened, but overall I do enjoy the moon and all its phases. It's beautiful, and I think people should leave it alone.


I agree.
Besides, people will bring Covid & then we'd have to vaccinate thousands of ET's.


----------



## jujube (Nov 18, 2022)

There are a lot of people I'd like to send to Mars.  One-way.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 18, 2022)

Did this event affect you in a positive cheerful way?
What about your friends how do they feel?
What about people in general were they celebrating or just happy about this event taking place?
What did it feel like to see this event live on TV if you saw it?
One last thing the moon is exciting and the moon is boring.

I was very happy it succeeded and amazed at the accomplishment. I had a neighbor who prayed that the rocket would explode after liftoff because god did not like the idea of us leaving the planet (_please do not shoot the messenger_). Everyone else in my little world were excited and we all were glued to the TV. I think all of our human technology is exciting. If we can only learn to use it for good instead of killing each other with it we may have a chance to reach our potential as a species.


----------



## 1955 (Nov 19, 2022)

oldpop said:


> If we can only learn to use it for good instead of killing each other with it we may have a chance to reach our potential as a species.


I was happy that it finally got off the ground in one piece. I believe that technical advances provide good to society its just that some people/governments exploit them in not so good ways.  If we had no advancement we would still be clubbing each other over the head. It's just the nature of the beast...


----------



## Chet (Nov 19, 2022)

David777 said:


> The fact 1 out of 5 adults have doubts whether any of the Moon landings actually happened or was rather an elaborate hoax says much about how incredibly stupid, ignorant, and gullible so many humans are in this supposedly modern technology era.  On a Bell Curve, they are barely above those in the Flat Earth Society that seriously believe the Earth is FLAT.  *No wonder our world is such trouble and our telecom media has been so overrun by manipulative liars that such people willingly believe.*


This could be a great segue into politics.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## jujube (Nov 19, 2022)

We had a moon party. My grandma, who loved to make fancy cakes, made a "moon cake".  She made a landing module for the cake, which was grey with craters, moon rocks made from grey icing and moon dust.  It was a work of art. We ate it anyway.


----------

